

Meet the Scientists Preparing for the End Times - gregd
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/119697/scientists-preparing-apocalypse

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=scientists+end+times#!/story/forev...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=scientists+end+times#!/story/forever/0/scientists%20end%20times)

